# Torque speicfications needed for lockrings on PVC T/A?



## Rodger (Jan 3, 2017)

FYI he is using 2014 NEC 300.12 as his justification.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Does this dufus have a boss? I don't have a codebook handy, but, connectors (fittings?) only need to be tight or wrench tight. Lastly, only electrical connections are required to be torqued. There is no grounding/bonding issue.

googled this...
The NEC requires raceways, cable assemblies, boxes, cabinets, and fittings to be securely fastened in place [300.11(A)] and provides a few specifics. 

FWIW google Mike Holt on this.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

He's messing with you.

Of course, you screwed up.

Donuts and coffee would've cleared this matter up... from the first.


----------



## Rodger (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm probably going to find out who is boss is, He also wants me to install electrical outlets behind permanently installed cabinets because it "will be needed if the cabinets are removed in a remodel."

... What the hell?!! I didn't bid for wiring every possible future variation of use for the space! I was hired to wire it for the presently planned use.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

The torque specs for a locknut are TAS... Hit the hell out of it and stop one strike before it snaps.... :shifty:


----------



## Rodger (Jan 3, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> The NEC requires raceways, cable assemblies, boxes, cabinets, and fittings to be securely fastened in place [300.11(A)] and provides a few specifics.


This section seems to be for Racewasy ect. in suspended ceilings. But the application in question is a 2.5" PVC T/A on the end of a pronto-bend stuck into the bottom of a meter box. Any tighter and it will strip! I don't get his problem.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Tell him you are going to use a JBA and don't worry about it ever again!









Cheers

John


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> Tell him you are going to use a JBA and don't worry about it ever again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use these everywhere I can. They are especially useful on larger conduits. They eliminate both the locknut and the bushing from an installation inventory.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The Carlon catalog shows 1/2" to 1" PVC locknuts. I would have to assume from that the expiration is that you would be using a steel one above that size.
Page 221 calls out termination methods but is silent on torque beyond the word "secure".

We should then Look to the Merriam-Webster dictionary:
a : to relieve from exposure to danger : act to make safe against adverse contingencies.

I would announce, in my best Buzz Lightyear voice, " I have relieved the termination from exposure to danger and adverse contingencies per manufactures specifications"

I would repeat that every time he said anything about it.

http://www.carlonsales.com/techinfo/brochures/mastercatalog/Master Catalog_low_res.pdf

Second, tell 
Him if he is asking for money, the company will send him a 1099 like they did the last guy


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

There's a homemade tool for this. Here's how you make it: Cut off a piece of 3/4" or 1" pipe, doesn't mater what type, 18" to 24" long. Gripping the pipe firmly, beat the inspector until he pisses blood. The end.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is this that new Philadelphia electrical inspector? I have heard he is a real pain in the pudge.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Is this that new Philadelphia electrical inspector? I have heard he is a real pain in the pudge.


Facebook.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Being a pr1ck, I'll have to say this:
.....and you guys like to go on about the ridiculous requirements up here....
:jester:
P&L


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Being a pr1ck, I'll have to say this:
> .....and you guys like to go on about the ridiculous requirements up here....
> :jester:
> P&L


This isn't about ridiculous requirements, but, a ridiculous inspector.


----------



## Rodger (Jan 3, 2017)

Suncoast Power said:


> I use these everywhere I can. They are especially useful on larger conduits. They eliminate both the locknut and the bushing from an installation inventory.


I might just switch to these. I've used them on occasion in a tight spot where I could not get my hand on both sides to tighten a lock ring or something, but never considered using them more often.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rodger (Jan 3, 2017)

RePhase277 said:


> There's a homemade tool for this. Here's how you make it: Cut off a piece of 3/4" or 1" pipe, doesn't mater what type, 18" to 24" long. Gripping the pipe firmly, beat the inspector until he pisses blood. The end.


My apprentice from Florida said: "Back home we have gators for just this sort of thing."


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> There's a homemade tool for this. Here's how you make it: Cut off a piece of 3/4" or 1" pipe, doesn't mater what type, 18" to 24" long. Gripping the pipe firmly, beat the inspector until he pisses blood. The end.


I didn't know you were a NJ-NY guy! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The old adjustment tool!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Being a pr1ck, I'll have to say this:
> .....and you guys like to go on about the ridiculous requirements up here....
> :jester:
> P&L


Naw, this is an inspector looking to get a bribe not that there is an actual NEC code requiring this.

You guys are still over regulated up there.:jester:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I didn't know you were a NJ-NY guy! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> The old adjustment tool!


No, just a ol' Georgia boy. We use the same tools, just a different accent.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Quit banging his old lady and maybe he will leave you alone.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> Quit banging his old lady and maybe he will leave you alone.


Maybe, just maybe she has real talents?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe, just maybe she has real talents?


You mean a natural talent... something that she's born with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> You mean a natural talent... something that she's born with.


Exactly!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Rodger said:


> FYI he is using 2014 NEC 300.12 as his justification.


Here is 300.12



> *300.12 Mechanical Continuity — Raceways and
> Cables.* Metal or nonmetallic raceways, cable armors, and cable sheaths shall be continuous between cabinets, boxes,
> fittings, or other enclosures or outlets.



Says nothing about locknuts or the torquing there of!

Show that to the inspector and then ask for his bosses number!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They make a special torque wrench adapter for locknuts?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I believe those are torqued to German specs...

GOODNTIGHT!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------

